# SCSS gauges



## Dev06gto (Jul 26, 2015)

My 06 GTO was built April 2006 so there is no wiring harnes for plug and play for my SCSS temp and oil gauges. Does anyone have instructions and pics for install. I have everything taken apart not sure which wires go where. Any help Thanks


----------



## Badkat (Aug 11, 2014)

2 videos on this site show how to hook up oil and volts guages.
04-06 GTO Dash Pod w/ Gauges Kit: GTOG8TA.COM - Late Model Pontiac Performance and Restoration Parts - Home

Oil filter sandwich adaptor is the easiest way to hook up the oil pressure guage.
Oil Filter Sender Adapter - 13/16-16 Thread


----------

